# [wifi:detecter les reseaux presents] un GUI? iwconfig?

## pathfinder

salut, j ai installe ma cle USB wifi, wireless-tools et wpa_supplicant sdur mon portable, et je suis en train de faire de meme avec celui du bureau..

le module est rt2570 en version beta.

il se charge au demarrage.

mais je voudrais savoir comment faire pour

1/ detecter au boot s il y a une cle branchee, 

2/ si j ai le cable reseau branche, un dhcp sur le cable, sinon, un test sur le wifi.

mais je ne connais pas encore tous les parametres du wifi, 

cependant, vu que le portable "bouge", j aimerais savoir si avec iwconfig il est possible de savoir quels sont les possibles reseaux presents la ou je me trouve

ou est ce qu il y a un autre outil? graphique peut etre? ( j ai rien trouve dans le man du iwconfig)

3/ bon de toutes facons, un autre probleme vient de surgir sur le PC du bureau: 

 *Quote:*   

>  * Determining the location of the kernel source code
> 
>  * Found kernel source directory:
> 
>  *     /usr/src/linux
> ...

 

mais fdorcement, je suis en SMP, j ai un p4 HT... alors j ai suivi les recommanadation et j ai mis HT. c est pas bon?

merci de votre aide!

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Déjà, il y a wifi-radar comme appli GTK pour repérer les réseaux wireless.

Ensuite concernant la configuration dans le conf.d/net je ne sais pas du tout.

As tu essayé de regardé dans le fichier con.d/net.example??

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

pour reperer les reseaux wifi dispos, il y a plus simple :

```
iwlist scan
```

----------

## pathfinder

ok cool

je retiens:

wifi-radar

wifiscanner

et le top pour le portable

iwlist scan!!!

mais pour ce qui est du SMP que j avais mis car j ai un processeur HT, et ce SMP du kernel bloque le module rt2570, vous feriez quoi?

et comment faire pour lui dire automatiquement de chercher un reseau wifi au demarrage du PC? 

parce uq en gros, si j ai un cable, apres je peux lui dire de configurer le wifi.

sinon, il tarde 5 bnnes minutes a chercher du dhcp et il trouve rien...

----------

## UB|K

Ce qu'il te faut c'est l'excellentissime NetworkManager.

Le hic c'est pas encore au top sous gentoo et qu'il faut passer par des overlay expérimentaux genre ça:

https://gentopia.gentooexperimental.org/wiki/NetworkManager

Franchement, je l'ai installé sur mon portable (ubuntu donc je peux pas d'aider plus que ça) et ça marche vraiment bien, trés pratique pour une utilisation wifi "itinérante": ça sauvegarde les clés associées à chaque réseau avec un mot de passe unique via le trousseau gnome, ça bascule en filaire des qu'un rj45 est connecté, ça scanne les réseaux xifi dispos, bref tout ce que tu veux quoi!

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Sans troller quand même, je trouve que le fichier de conf du réseau de debian/ubuntu est quand même plus fourni que celui de la gentoo.

Tiens au passage, je n'arrive pas à créer un bridge sous gentoo sans lui assigner d'IP alors que sous debian je peux, quelqu'un aurait la soluce ???

----------

## UB|K

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Sans troller quand même, je trouve que le fichier de conf du réseau de debian/ubuntu est quand même plus fourni que celui de la gentoo.

 

J'en ai aucune idée pour la simple raison qu'avec NetworkManager j'ai pas touché à un seul fichier de conf. J'ai regardé vite fait et la différence ne m'a pas semblé flagrante si ce n'est que ça à l'air plus simple de créer des profils pour différents réseaux, après je dirais que j'ai vraiment regardé vite fait (mal fait) alors je n'affirme rien (et part la même, je ne nourri pas le troll  :Smile:  )

----------

## PabOu

il y a le fichier /etc/conf.d/net.example qui est tres bien fourni je trouve (tellement bien que ca en est difficile de trouver l'info que l'on cherche)

pour le bridge sans ip.. à tester :

```
config_br0=("null")

bridge_br0="eth0 tap1"

depend_br0() {

       need net.eth0 net.eth1

}
```

----------

## daiji

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> Ce qu'il te faut c'est l'excellentissime NetworkManager.
> 
> Le hic c'est pas encore au top sous gentoo et qu'il faut passer par des overlay expérimentaux genre ça:
> 
> https://gentopia.gentooexperimental.org/wiki/NetworkManager
> ...

 

Quelqu'un à t'il réussi a se connecter sur un réseau protégé par une clé wep avec NetworkManager fourni sur gentopia ?

Quand je sélectionne mon réseau, il me demande une clé (normal) mais impossible de faire fonctionner la clé..

Je précise que wpa_supplicant fonctionne à merveille sur ce réseau.

----------

## Nirna

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mais pour ce qui est du SMP que j avais mis car j ai un processeur HT, et ce SMP du kernel bloque le module rt2570, vous feriez quoi?
> 
> 

 

J'ai le même problème, mais avec le RT2500...

Je suis passé par ndiswrapper : http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation

La liste du matériel supporté : http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List

Il récupère les drivers windows (que tu dois lui fournir quand même...), et ça beigne   :Cool: 

Et je peux rester en SMP !

----------

## daiji

 *daiji wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quelqu'un à t'il réussi a se connecter sur un réseau protégé par une clé wep avec NetworkManager fourni sur gentopia ?
> 
> Quand je sélectionne mon réseau, il me demande une clé (normal) mais impossible de faire fonctionner la clé..
> ...

 

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, si vous possédez de pilotes ipw2200 la version 1.1.2 contient une incompatibilité avec NetworkManager. On peut corriger les pilotes comme ceci en attendant. http://www.ces.clemson.edu/linux/fc2-ipw2200.shtml. Et il faut avoir la dernière version (~x86) de wpa_supplicant. Voila !

----------

## pathfinder

ok cool pour ndiswrappper

mais je n aime pas trop penser que j utilise les drivers windows.

et je crois que de toutes facons c est contourner un probleme qui risque de se poser tres frequemment, donc je chercherai davantage plus en avant (exams now) histoire d etre sur que personne n a resolu ceci.

En attendant, voici la requete:

j ai bien regarde le net.example, mais pour moi c est pas hyper clair, et mes divers tests n ont rien donne.

voila le truc.

qd je lance le PC, dhcp de ma carte eth0 cherche 4 secondes, (be oui, pas toujours internet). apres, il ne fait RIEN

et pourtant j ai mis 

 *Quote:*   

> #config_ESSID=( "dhcp" )
> 
> #dhcpcd_ESSID="-t 5"
> 
> dhcpcd_eth0="-t 4"
> ...

 

en faisant plusieurs variantes.

mais rien a faire pour que le wifi soit pris.

pour que ca marche, je dois faire ceci.

(le module est bel et bien charge correctement au demarrage et lsusb me detecte bien la cle en question, iwconfig me detecte l interface rausb0)

iwconfig rausb0 essid maisontoto key CLETOTO mode managed rate 54    (par exemple)

puis 

dhcpcd rausb0

et la ca marche

en effet, un iwlist scan me cherche les reseaux dispos, mais ca, c est le luxe.

j aimerais tant que ce petit procede soit fait totomatiquement...

vous avez une idee? moi je seche.

merci de vos reponses en tout cas

----------

## Nirna

Edite ton /etc/conf.d/net pour rajouter : 

```

modules_rausb0=("iwconfig")

config_rausb0=( "dhcp" )

key_maisontoto="s:CLETOTO"

mode_maisontoto="managed"

rate_maisontoto="54"   (pas sûr, mais ça doit être le même principe)

```

puis un petit coup de :

# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.eth0 net.rausb0 

Vérifier que ça marche : #/etc/init.d/net.rausb0 start (pour lancer le service, restart pour le redémarrer).

Et enfin, pour le lancer au démarrage

# rc-update add net.rausb0 default

----------

## pathfinder

ok merci ca a l air pas mal du tout..

.je voyais pas comment faire...  :Sad: 

je tente ca ce soir (le portable est pas la maintenant) et je vous dis quoi.

merci en tout cas!

----------

